# samba 3.0.5 PDC.  works great, but cant get admin clients

## Michael.[Terence]

I have samba 3.0.5 setup and running great on my gentoo server.  i can add machines, users, connect new machines to the domain.  have roaming profiles setup, personal drives, the works.

but i CANT for the life of me get admin access on my xp clients!

i have tried

```
 

domain admin group = @wheel

domain admin users = phphear    (that is the user i want to have admin rights)

admin group = @admins  (group i setup specifically for local admin rights)

admin users = phphear   (same as phphear above)

```

----------

## UberLord

You need to map the unix group to the samba group using "net groupmap"

```
net groupmap list
```

 will show the current mappings

----------

## taskara

 *Michael.[Terence] wrote:*   

> I have samba 3.0.5 setup and running great on my gentoo server.  i can add machines, users, connect new machines to the domain.  have roaming profiles setup, personal drives, the works.
> 
> but i CANT for the life of me get admin access on my xp clients!
> 
> i have tried
> ...

 

Hey,

could you post your smb.conf file? I'm looking at setting up the same thing today, and if I had a reference conf that works that would be handy!

cheers  :Smile: 

Chris

----------

## Ateo

For anyone that comes across this thread, here is the solution:

Assign each of the UNIX groups to NT groups. Run command:

```
shadow profiles # net groupmap modify ntgroup="Administrators" unixgroup=ntadmins
```

Then create the group ntadmins

```
groupadd ntadmins
```

Then add unix user(s) to group

```
usermod -G wheel,users,smbusers,ntadmins
```

Please note, the groupname ntadmins is my choice. You can name it whatever you want.

----------

## nobspangle

Just a note on the above, the admin group on a windows doman is called "Domain Admins" the Administrators group is a local group on the PC.

----------

## Ateo

Thanks.

----------

